# Navajo and Panguitch Lake



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Is there any use fishing from the shore this week at Navajo and/or Panguitch Lakes?

I’ll be down that way this week, and would be restricted to shore fishing. Any hints would be appreciated and accepted. 

Thanks!


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Navajo experienced massive die off this year. You can catch planters from shore but not much else; I can't honestly say I recommend spending much time there mid-summer anyways. Its getting a bit of pressure even with the poor record this winter.

I've had difficulty with shallows fishing Panguitch this year but there are some deeper areas you can cast to from shore if you aren't just sitting in a chair along the highway. Last Sunday I was catching them in 8-14 feet of water (from boat but near shore); nothing huge but very healthy 14" rainbows.

Bringing the kids? I know my friend's family has decent luck with Dead Lake all summer but I'm not sure what the access is like as I've never been (they have a stock tacoma). Not huge fish but they claim its decent action for stocked trout.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Thanks bc! 

A couple planters at Navajo were just the ticket today between a couple gnarly storms. 

Heading to Panguitch Lake for a bit tomorrow. Yes, up with the family and the in-laws.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Glad Navajo provided. 

And storms around Navajo can definitely get scary. You unfortunately timed the trip during the week our monsoon finally decided to make an appearance. I'll have to ask you to come down next year if the drought gets bad again 😁

Best of luck at Panguitch tomorrow. Even a slow day there provides a scenic experience.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

I heard Vanilla was coming down this way....



....so I packed up the family and drove to Colorado.
:noidea:




Hope you figured them out at Panguitch. This is a good time of year to use a float tube /pontoon and fish the weeds.

you could also run off the mountain and fish the Sevier by Hatch...


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Fishing in Colorado is great this time of year. 

I drove past a section of the Eagle River today and it looked like the lower Provo. There were fishermen about every 30 or so yards throwing flies.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Picked up only one today from the shore at Panguitch. My non-fishing niece who was immediately interested in fishing as soon as I brought the rods out was next to me so she got to bring it in, and now there is another little girl asking her dad for her own fishing pole. 

I’ll call it a success! 

PBH, that’s okay you bailed because the next time I’m heading down you’ll be my guide for some trophy CRCT.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Critter said:


> Fishing in Colorado is great this time of year.


go figure, the rains started when we showed up. The rivers all turned brown. But we saw some elk, deer, and bighorn sheep.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Ya, it rained pretty much all this last weekend but it didn't stop the fishing down on the Eagle. 

My problem is that I need to get a bike and ride the bike path from the east end of Glenwood Canyon down towards Hanging Lake. There is some fantastic fishing in the Shoshone Diversion area upstream. And since you can not take a personal vehicle into the Hanging Lake rest area any more a bike is the way to go.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

PBH,

Do you know what happened to the info on the DWR site for public access on the upper Sevier/Assay? It looks like when they migrated to the new map planner it was removed. Wasn't it listed as Blue Ribbon?


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

I'm not sure. I think that it was listed as blue ribbon -- but maybe they removed it due to limited access? The info they do have listed for Mammoth Creek mentions the private issues.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

We definitely lost some quality waters because of the access issues. There are some beautiful fish in Mammoth but I'm not willing to risk it even with the inconsistent posting (stopped even checking a few years ago). 

Fished Assay yesterday for the first time. Still has one section of access on one swath of state land. I just remember some pretty detailed information about fishing and camping before they switched software. But I could totally understand them waiting out the current issue and not publishing that waterway because of potential trespass issues.


----------

